# What do you want to be when you grow up?



## Thelostchild (Oct 16, 2008)

Im 27 years old and I still can't figure out what I want to as a career. I've been a CNA for 9 years I know that I don't want to be a nurse Im so burned out on this somewhat of a career. Its so amazing how many nurses and ran me out of a job, I think they are the reason I don't want to further my education in the health field..

I know at one point in my life I wanted to be a Veterinarian then It was a Vet Tech, Surgical tech, Counselor, psychologist. Now I just have no idea what I want to do. I have a heck of a time keeping a job because I have a h--- of a time getting along with other women, but im a really hard working caring person I don't know what else to do. I wish people would just work to there fullest, do there own job, do it right the first time so I don't have to do it, leave the medical field its just killing me.. :noidea:


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: what do you want to be when you grow up*

TC

I can relate, Im 50 and still havent got a clue what to do carreer wise, I too have a hard time keeping any jobs I have had, is there anywhere you could go for advice like a careers advice place? You could look at different options available to you, just a thought


----------



## Banned (Oct 16, 2008)

TLC

I too have no idea what to do with my life.  I'm 34 and I'm currently self-employed which I will be for another three years, but even now I'm applying to go back to my old company part-time, or maybe I want to work in a vet office, or maybe I want to go to school.  Truth be told I have no idea what to do with myself.  I doubt I ever will.  I'm trying to figure out how to go to school part-time in January but even if I do that, my degree (assuming I actually finish school, which would be a miracle itself) would be pretty useless unless I did grad school.  

So all that to say - I have no idea what to do either.  As long as I'm happy I'm ok with just a "job" and don't necessarily need a "career".  I suppose right now my career is dog trainer...how long I'll do it, I don't know.  I've been doing it for ten years now...


----------



## Thelostchild (Oct 16, 2008)

Guess that you have to do what makes you happy, but im having troubles convesing myself of that


----------



## prayerbear (Oct 16, 2008)

Unconcerned about others opinion of me(what do they know anyways)?


----------



## gooblax (Oct 19, 2008)

I used to want to be a vet, then a marine biologist, video game designer, aerospace engineer... and now I have to choose whether or not to continue doing engineering at uni. I enjoy doing 3d CAD drawings, so that's a pretty big selling point for me to continue engineering. (Speaking of CAD, I really do need to get back into that... anyone have sketches and specifications of an object they want me to draw up?  Not to procrastinate, or anything... )

Best of luck with the career choices everyone.


----------

